# Cast Pro 13 6-10



## AbuMike

I have had this rod for a few days and I have cast it two sessions now. This morning was the best. Just holding the rod and playing with it I though it was going to have the power but was I suprised.

My first inpreesions of the rod are as with most that have casted it is the ease of loading. My go to rods have been the 1509 and 1569. The CPS is a bit softer and lighter. I had a hard time with the first few casts because of the different feel. When I slowed down and brought the power in later the rod cast very easy.

Had to shorten my drop and slow down. Once I did that the rod did all the work. Threw 6, 7, 8 and 10oz and for me the rod seemed to really like 7-8oz best but it will throw thru the whole weight range. It was a big adjustment for me from the Rainshadows to the CPS but one that was not hard to make. I am going to try it in real fishing conditions in a week or so and that will tell the tale. Am I going to give up my Rainshadows? Can't say but these Cast Pro rods could be very addictive and hard to put down.

I really think Tommy has a winner with his new line. I own the 10' and it is a casting machine. This rod will throw metal and even 3oz bait rig better than any other rod I have ever owned. The fit and finish of the factory rods is second to none with all Fuji components. Get yours today, you will not be dissappointed.


----------



## lil red jeep

Hey Mike, Now that you've had the 6-10 for a little while, what are your thoughts on the rod? Have you caught anything with some size on it yet? I am having one wrapped for me and I'm looking forward to getting it. Just thought the more opinions I get, the better.


----------



## rocket

I just had a chance to use mine for the first time this past week. I bought it used off the Marketplace forum last fall. I'm no professional caster but I was very happy with the distance I was getting. I reeled in 2 large drum (43" and 45") and 3 or 4 big sharks and the rod performed with no problems.

I think it's safe to say this is my new favorite rod.


----------



## lrs

I just placed an order for a 13 footer. Really looking forward to it. Gonna put a zebco 202 on it and see what it'll do.


----------



## lil red jeep

lrs said:


> I just placed an order for a 13 footer. Really looking forward to it. Gonna put a zebco 202 on it and see what it'll do.


I paired mine up with my favorite Spiderman Spincaster and it's a beast!


----------



## tjbjornsen

lil red jeep said:


> I paired mine up with my favorite Spiderman Spincaster and it's a beast!


So I saw this and it ocurred to me that we had not seen a report of your new Tommy Heaver and that 757CTM!


----------



## lil red jeep

tjbjornsen said:


> So I saw this and it ocurred to me that we had not seen a report of your new Tommy Heaver and that 757CTM!


Good point. I'll start a new thread instead of hi-jacking this one!


----------



## lrs

Received my CCP 13ft rod + the Akios shuttle on Friday. I was out of town surf fishing when it came in, did not have a chance to try the combination until yesterday. Being a newcomer, the only rod I can compare it to is the Breakaway AAA, wich was my first serious rod, purchased about 4 months ago. 
The CCP is roughly half the weight, just guessing. It is almost as rigid as the AAA, but not quite. Being much lighter, it's a helluva lot easier to throw. I have the reel mounted on the butt of the rod. I have wide arms, and like a wide grip.
Took a few casts getting used to the different feel.
For general practice I use a Daiwa sealine 20, instead of a full blown distance reel. I use 17lb test line, 80lb shock leader and a T-Ball. The T-Ball weighs 140gm, right around 5oz.
Naturally this does not cast as far as a hot reel, but it saves a lot of time in reeling, leaving more time for casting.
After a dozen or so casts, I decided to air one out.
I cast at a Marina in our subdisivion, the no wake zone is marked with buoys. This at least gives me an general idea where casts are falling relative to one another. Just got a range finder yesterday, was gonna note the actual distance, but I forgot to p/u a battery for it.
The one cast I really hit hard, went about 15% farther, than the distance I was getting with the AAA + the Daiwa.
This morning I put the Akios Shuttle on it, and spent some time getting used to the combination, mostly doing ground casts.
The Shuttle is one sweet reel. 
The Shuttle and this rod are gonna keep me busy for a while.
By the way:
Thanks for all your help Tommy. I feel real good about this combination.


----------



## Tommy

lrs said:


> Received my CCP 13ft rod + the Akios shuttle on Friday. I was out of town surf fishing when it came in, did not have a chance to try the combination until yesterday. Being a newcomer, the only rod I can compare it to is the Breakaway AAA, wich was my first serious rod, purchased about 4 months ago.
> The CCP is roughly half the weight, just guessing. It is almost as rigid as the AAA, but not quite. Being much lighter, it's a helluva lot easier to throw. I have the reel mounted on the butt of the rod. I have wide arms, and like a wide grip.
> Took a few casts getting used to the different feel.
> For general practice I use a Daiwa sealine 20, instead of a full blown distance reel. I use 17lb test line, 80lb shock leader and a T-Ball. The T-Ball weighs 140gm, right around 5oz.
> Naturally this does not cast as far as a hot reel, but it saves a lot of time in reeling, leaving more time for casting.
> After a dozen or so casts, I decided to air one out.
> I cast at a Marina in our subdisivion, the no wake zone is marked with buoys. This at least gives me an general idea where casts are falling relative to one another. Just got a range finder yesterday, was gonna note the actual distance, but I forgot to p/u a battery for it.
> The one cast I really hit hard, went about 15% farther, than the distance I was getting with the AAA + the Daiwa.
> This morning I put the Akios Shuttle on it, and spent some time getting used to the combination, mostly doing ground casts.
> The Shuttle is one sweet reel.
> The Shuttle and this rod are gonna keep me busy for a while.
> By the way:
> Thanks for all your help Tommy. I feel real good about this combination.


You are most welcome. Keep us posted on the progress.!!

Tommy


----------



## rockfisher

some very good info regarding Akios,


----------



## lrs

I was thinking of trying a Penn spinning reel with a Breakaway cannon on this rod. I have no idea if it will work or not.


----------



## lrs

Yesterday afternoon, I went to my Uncle's farm today and took the Akios Shuttle, the Akios 656CTM, the 13ft CCP and a Breakaway AAA, which was my first long distance rod, which I purchased from Nick about 5 or 6 months ago.
This was a chance to get away from my normal practice routine, which conists of daily practice on a dike, on Lake Conroe. There I cast using a T-Ball. It's great practice, the T-Ball floats, it's easy to reel in, it doesnot snag on everything, and the casts are not as far. I can get in more casts this way. I do this almost daily.

Yesterday morning, I removed one of the magnets in the shuttle, and also realigned the magnets, from +++ to + - +, like Tommy has described. I also changed the polarity on the 656CTM, but used all 4 magnets. 

I was using 150gm competition weights. I also had a nitrite coated work glove. I carried a bunch of small red flags that stick into the ground, so I could measure and document each cast.
With the CCP 13ft rod and the Akios Shuttle:
I started by making several casts, increasing the mag setting each time. During these initial casts, I did not adjust the mag setting while the weight was in the air. I was trying to determine which mag setting was best for the initial hit. 
I was trying to hit it moderately hard, for the sake of consistency.
1st cast - mag setting at 1 - 192 yards, measured with a laser rangefinder
2nd cast - mag setting at 3 - 200 yards
3rd cast - mag setting at 5 - 205 yards, but started seeing a small loop going across the top of the line as it was feeding.
4th cast - mag setting at 6 - 195 yards, however this made a birds nest, but it unraveled on it's on, just barely. Lucky the line did not break. Obviously had an impact on the distance
5th cast - back to mag setting on 5 - 209 yards. the hit went well, increased mag setting to 9, at which point it backlashed. I put my thumb on it, and luckily the line did not break. Again, had obvious impact on the distance.
***
Getting a bit impatient, I said what the hell, let's just see what happens with an all out effort.
6th cast - mag setting back down to 4 - hit it hard. While the weight was in the air, I gradually increased to the 12th click, no fluff at any point. 
MY BEST CAST TO DATE, at 226 yards, or 678feet.

I then tried the Breakaway AAA, with the 656, and to keep things somewhat consistent, I mounted the reel away from the butt, so that the reel was managed by my right hand. I made several casts, they were all around 200 yards or so, battery gave out on my range finder. But they were all in there with the flags from previous casts at 195 yards - 205 yards. Lost interest in carefully documenting mag settings, etc. Very time consuming, and it was a hot day. 
Could have been the rod, or the reel, or just me, but I could not get the distance with the Breakaway AAA + 656. 
I then put the Shuttle on the AAA, but I put it at the butt of the rod. Now I wish I had mounted it away from the butt. The cast did not feel that good, and I pulled it left. It was a little shorter than the other casts, around 190 yards or so.

One thing I was kind of proud of, except for the one I pulled left, they were all relatively close together. In the shooting world, they would have called this a tight group. 

I may or may not keep the AAA, no doubt it's a fine rod. It's big, heavy, stiff. It is what it is.
I've had the CCP rod a couple of months now. It has made practice much easier, for a guy with a game right arm, due to it's lighter weight. I really believe this rod is capable of producing big numbers.
If something happened to this rod, I'd be on the phone ordering another without delay.


----------

